# Abcess on calves



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

We have had 3 calves get an abcess on their jaw or upper neck just below the ear. Calves are 1 to 2 months old. Vet said it might be lumpy jaw or stone tongue, but after looking at them and lancing he said they looked like just an abcess. We could not find anything on the calves that looked like a puncture, cut, scrape, or anything that could start a infection.

The only thing we can think of is that we are watering out of payloader tires with the sidewalls cut out. Some of the sidewall cuts have short sharp radial wires exposed. We are guessing that those wires made very small injuries or punctures and started the infection. We have been using the tires for awhile now and never noticed any problems till now.

Has anyone else had an issue with cutout tire waterers?
Any other ideas on the cause of abcess?

Thanks for your ideas.


----------

